# Pro CO Rat. How to power?



## walksta (May 8, 2010)

Hey gear heads, 

Just got a ProCo Rat turbo. Love it! Only problem is that my board won't power it because it doesn't take the barrel style Boss type adapter. It's a 9v but one of those mini earphone jack styles... I've googled around but can't find a good solution that doesn't require a separate adaptor... Is there some way around this?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

How about one of these cables from Voodoo Labs...
http://www.voodoolab.com/shop/index.php?cPath=22_24_31&osCsid=en4ihk92u3idrsgqatucauaq07


----------



## walksta (May 8, 2010)

Sulpher, super close but I need the barrel end to be 'male' so I can use my existing wall adaptor... I guess this would work if I run off my boss tuner though...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Do you mean female?

Thats what inwas going to suggest...or the adapter with the battery clip on the end


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's no biggie to convert a power cable from the barrel style to mini phone plug style. I can talk you through it offline.

The tricky bit - and a big reason for most manufacturers *using* barrel types - is that phone plugs temporarily short tip and shank when inserting the plug. Those of us who used them back in the day for powering calculators and things with wallwarts can tellyou about sparks that surprised and frightened us. Insomuch as this can simply be avoided by inserting the plug before the wallwart is plugged into the wall, and insomuch as manufacturers have gone to great lengths to avoid complaints and lawsuits in this rather litigious society, they go with barrel plugs because they don't want to have the nuisance of handling complaints or assuring buyers that all sparks will be avoided if they follow THESE instructions for use to the letter. It is essentially the pedal industry's "Caution: contents may be hot".


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Long and McQuade sells an adaptor for 7 bucks IIRC


----------



## walksta (May 8, 2010)

Thanks dudes for you help. LM didn't have what I was looking for... Surprise surprise.... I did find what I need on Amazon US but they don't ship to Canada: http://www.amazon.com/Diago-PS04-Blue-Adaptor-3-5mm/dp/B002IRVT0I

Just gotta find this product here...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Its on amazon.ca though...

https://www.amazon.ca/Diago-PS04-Bl...TF8&qid=1457909895&sr=8-1&keywords=Diago+ps04


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

walksta said:


> Thanks dudes for you help. LM didn't have what I was looking for... Surprise surprise.... I did find what I need on Amazon US but they don't ship to Canada: http://www.amazon.com/Diago-PS04-Blue-Adaptor-3-5mm/dp/B002IRVT0I
> 
> Just gotta find this product here...


Pm sent


----------



## thedude99 (Mar 15, 2016)

I power mine off a One-Spot adapter. It included the adapter for the Rat style plug.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

9V battery? They last forever in a Rat...


----------

